# 1968 Ford 3000 right rear popping sound



## jwljr (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a 1968 ford 3000 deisel . It has a popping sound some times coming from the right rear end side. Does it sound like a brake issue or maybe some in the rearend? Has any one had any issues like this?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

First thing to do is to check all of the fasteners on the right rear wheel. Check both rear wheels. Also check the wheels closely for cracks (especially if you found loose fasteners). 

If you find nothing, jack up the right rear side and shake the right rear wheel to see if the axle bearing is loose. Do the same for the left rear wheel. Could be your axle bearing going out. Do you have an oil leak on the right rear axle??


----------



## jwljr (Mar 19, 2013)

Will check tomorrow and get back with you. Thanks


----------



## jwljr (Mar 19, 2013)

Sixbales, I went to hills yesterday and checked the lugs nuts. They showed some holes that were wollered a bit and some of them were a little tight and some were not very tight. I took a 3/4 ratchet and pump pipe and tightened them tight on both sides and I also tightened the bolts where you can slip the rims. After that I tried everyway I could and couldn't get the popping noise to do it again. Thanks for your help! Jerry


----------

